# What is a Neo-Puritan and the Reformation Movement?



## LadyFlynt (Dec 16, 2004)

I noticed we have at least one person on this board that associates himself as such. I'm asking due to a S.Bap. relative that says he's against the Reformation Movement that is taking place within the churches (he is personally reformed himself to some extent....5pt cal, but bbaptism and dispensational). We can't honestly dicuss this w/o knowing more about it. Did a goodle...but weeding through things. Thought it best to discuss with some personal experience about it.

{Title edited for clarity - fredtgreco}

[Edited on 12/17/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2004)

Is your SBC friend speaking of the Founders movement within the Southern Baptist Convention?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes...but I don't think he's against that.
But he also mentioned the modern day Reformation Movement.
And I noticed someone here claims to be a neo-puritan.

so answers to all three would be great.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 17, 2004)

bumping...


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 23, 2004)

I have several friends who are quite Calvinistic in their soteriology but are rather firmly against the Reformation with respect to ecclesiology. You could call them Calvinistic Anabaptists. Many Baptists, especially the liberal-to moderate ones, although I have a hyper-fundie friend who would fall in this category, are very much committed to the humanist lie of "separation of church and state." Of course, such a notion is ridiculous. Nevertheless, many Baptists revere the memory of the erudite theologian, Roger Williams, whom those "evil" Puritans denounced. 

Most Baptists are committed to the disestablishmentarin notion, which is antithetical to much reformed thought. Even in my Baptist days I never held to such a notion.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 23, 2004)

If this is the case with most Baptists (and I agree w/you), then why do they even bother to pipe up so often about the many civil issues regarding morals (like gay "rights", abortion, etc. etc.). 

I can't really understand how they get there from here.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> If this is the case with most Baptists (and I agree w/you), then why do they even bother to pipe up so often about the many civil issues regarding morals (like gay "rights", abortion, etc. etc.).
> 
> I can't really understand how they get there from here.



I always use that argument with Dispensationalists (they have never give a good response) but this goes to show, fortunately, they are not consistent.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 23, 2004)

Of course ...it is this line of reasoning/logic that forced me out of that perspective -or at least very wary of it (when I thought that that was all there was out there)...till I found out about the reformers and puritans.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 23, 2004)

The Reformed movement within the SBC is going very slowly, to be kind. That being said, those who are part of the movement are very adamant. They will NOT back off. Whether they stay within in the SBC, start a new Baptist denomination (that's all we need!!), or filter into other Reformed churches reminds to be seen. 

I am of a more tolerant nature, at less on the local church level. I have no need to follow or concern myself with what is happening within the SBC. I focus on my local church, doing all I can to help my fellow brothers and sisters in Christ see the absolute sovereignty of God. 

Will I find myself beating my head against the wall? Perhaps, but I will do what I can where I am for now.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I have several friends who are quite Calvinistic in their soteriology but are rather firmly against the Reformation with respect to ecclesiology. You could call them Calvinistic Anabaptists. Many Baptists, especially the liberal-to moderate ones, although I have a hyper-fundie friend who would fall in this category, are very much committed to the humanist lie of "separation of church and state." Of course, such a notion is ridiculous. Nevertheless, many Baptists revere the memory of the erudite theologian, Roger Williams, whom those "evil" Puritans denounced.
> 
> Most Baptists are committed to the disestablishmentarin notion, which is antithetical to much reformed thought. Even in my Baptist days I never held to such a notion.



Could you tell me where you are fitting this in at? (ie...Founder's movement, Reformation movement, Neo-Puritan) Sorry, but you have totally lost me.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 23, 2004)

Ivan, thank you...

The only reason I ask is that when an issue comes up I like to understand what it is that is being dealt with. This is how I know where to stand on an issue to why I stand there...also I would have nothing to say in a discussion that I don't know the premise of.

Also we have family and friends that are SBC (DH was raised SBC) and it is amazing how little some of them know of what goes on within their own denomination...you know the SBC motto "I was born SB, I was raised SB, I'll die SB"...sounds just like the catholics...they'll go down with the ship swearing nothing is wrong...


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 23, 2004)

I was not referring to the Founder's Movement with respect to Reformation and Neo-Puritan thuoght. I guess we were talking of several different ideas at once.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 23, 2004)

> Also we have family and friends that are SBC (DH was raised SBC) and it is amazing how little some of them know of what goes on within their own denomination...you know the SBC motto "I was born SB, I was raised SB, I'll die SB"...sounds just like the catholics...they'll go down with the ship swearing nothing is wrong...



I know Southern Baptists like that too. However, none, thankfully, reside in our little congregation. Some Southern Baptist churches are as independent as hogs on ice! 

In the SBC, as large as it is, there is the good, the bad and the downright ugly. I focus on the good, leaving the bad to their own devices. As I said before, my focus is on my church. I do not view the SBC as a denomination, but a loosely affliated group of churches. Where we are located there can be weeks and weeks before we hear from a Southern Baptist outside our church. 

It's probably for the best!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 24, 2004)

I've heard that about some SBCs. But I live in a metro area (between a large city and the country) so lots of cookie cutter SBCs around here!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I've heard that about some SBCs. But I live in a metro area (between a large city and the country) so lots of cookie cutter SBCs around here!



I grew up in a Southern Baptist church in Southern Illinois that was extremely indepedent, hence my viewpoint. If I were ever to investigate the possibility of joining one of the Reformed denominations I might have to deal with my sense of independence within their church government. 

BTW, are you in the Chicagoland area?


----------

